# Do We Even Lift?



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

*Do We Even Lift*

"I suppose the body to be nothing but a statue or machine made of earth, which God forms with the explicit intention of making it as much as possible like us." - Descartes 1664AD

Human evolution is as diverse and wild as the cosmos itself, not limited by physical inability or void of expansion and diversity. Chosen by nature itself to rule and conquer like the dinosaurs did thousands of years ago in the early history of the earth.

It is no hidden secret that our ancestors were ape like or **** sapiens if it is to be given its proper term. So in actual fact if ever somebody is to comment your physique on a board or other social media outlet with the term 'no ****' this may be quite the contrary. We can also see by looking at pictures of our early ancestors that the difference in physicality's between the earliest **** sapiens, those that roamed some 200,000 years ago. To the modern human we see today is starkly different.

In this time everything has changed from our skeletal infrastructure to our muscles. So if somebody is to ask you 'do you even lift' they are referring to whether or not you either look physically muscular or whether you are physically strong. The question I would like to tackle is 'did we ever lift' or in fact did we ever need to lift.

*Them and us*

"Going to the gym, going on a bike ride, even most Olympic training doesn't do the same thing as having the same serious level of lifting, walking that people have done in the past."- Erik Trinkaus, PhD, paleoanthropologist and expert on Neanderthal biology and human evolution.

As we sit behind our mass stacks and pre workouts, inhaling the next modern strength and bodybuilding routines it is more likely that our distant ancestors were walking many miles over uneven terrain to hunt and scavenge for food. Using abilities we class as unique skill sets today such as climbing. We believe we are the strongest versions of our self yet to the Neanderthal man the workloads we do today probably pale in comparison to the daily energy output of a caveman. He had no ability to count his macros or isolate certain body parts with exercises to enhance his strength and yet he didn't even lift and to some records was 50 times stronger than our best athletes, and no he did not use Trenbolone though some think that these ancestors were 'super pumped' on male hormones compared to us.

Today we hold more endurance characteristics than our ancestors did who were more geared up for short sprints and bursts of power especially in the upper body. Chimp like ancestors were like power athletes, a lot faster than modern humans but had no endurance. For instance the well-known 'Lucy' fossil had well known chimp like features like longer arms and a strong upper body built for fighting and swinging through trees. A large male chimp could weigh around 50 kilos yet could easily rip the arm from a human. You would not want to arm wrestle a chimpanzee.

*Caveman diets*

So what was the caveman on, because I want some of that? I lust for a strong body carved from granite and I don't like to think that I could be bested by some half ape with a beard funkier than David Bellamy and less attractive than a date with Stephen Hawkin on rohypnol.

Well they ate 100% unprocessed food for a start and everything they ate was gathered and made up mostly from plant based foods such as fruits, vegetables, legumes, nuts and seeds. The rest came from proteins from meat and fish. There was no dairy and any meat they ate would have been very lean. For those wanting to try a caveman style diet plan I suggest looking up paleo diet which is based upon eating wholesome, contemporary foods from the food groups that our hunter-gatherer ancestors would have thrived on during the Palaeolithic era, or Stone Age. You should see some good lean gains with these diets and high energy levels.

So next time you are flexing in the mirror and happen to look over at somebody and think 'do you even lift' remember that you still need to try a bit harder yourself, bollox to genetic potential, overtraining or 60 minute workout windows. Go to wage war with the weights and do it to survive like a caveman. I'll leave with a short excerpt from Elliot Hulse who is one of my favourite inspirational speakers and strength coaches and I encourage you to look into his material.

*Does This "Ugly Weakling" Lift More Than You?*

Have you ever seen someone walking through the mall or market that *looks like they've been lifting* *a 315 pound barbell for the last twelve hours... *Yet they still look weak; beat up and tired? This person usually has bags under their bloodshot eyes. Their skin looks dull, grey and pasty. His shoulders are rounded forward and his head looks like its set too far in front of his body. His or her voice caries a tint of apathy or blatant disgust with how tired and "burnt out" they feel, even though they rarely even move their body. Here are some predictions about this person... His job sucks and he hates his boss. He can't sleep at night. He is on one or more prescription drug. He has a bunch of weird allergies. He is either constipated, has irritable bowels, or other digestion problems. He has dandruff and athletes foot. His wife or girlfriend is either just as lifeless as he is OR she's already bailed out and is looking for someone with a little more vitality. His sex drive is non-existent. He gets colds every few months even though he swears by the flu shot. When he's sick he drinks some orange juice and eats a can of chicken soup. *If you're shaking your head or laughing out loud about this* *poor sucker, then what I am about to say may come as a* *shocker....* This guy is your neighbour, best friend, brother, father, co-worker and CLIENT. Heck, I may have just described YOU. Still think it's funny? How do I know? - Because I just described the great majority of men and women living in your typical "civilized" country. He is sick, sad, weak, tired and depressed. may not be as bad as I described above, but to some extent *almost all of us carry the same devitalizing load.* Lifting ALL of that "Physiological Load" is like carrying a 315 lb. barbell with you at all times. It's a burden on your nervous system, hormones and immunity.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Excellent post mate..


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

tom42021 said:


> Excellent post mate..


Ty mate, tbh I just done legs came home, went in the shower and started thinking about 'do you even lift' and I thought about us as a whole and just sat down and wrote it. Thats being jobless for you lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I sense sarcasm in this thread....


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

before i bother reading this is this you or copy and pasted from somewhere?

too many times people copy and past the most interminable drivel on her only to then admit they've just copied and pasted it where they could've just pasted a link and then you can usually tell from the source if it's something you can be @rsed to read


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

TG123 said:


> before i bother reading this is this you or copy and pasted from somewhere?
> 
> too many times people copy and past the most interminable drivel on her only to then admit they've just copied and pasted it where they could've just pasted a link and then you can usually tell from the source if it's something you can be @rsed to read


I understand but yes wrote myself 90% with a few quotes and excerpts. Wrote and formatted in word and copied over


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

maybe you should give @Katy a shout and check this thread out

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/217661-article-entries-first-uk-m-newsletter.html


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

TG123 said:


> maybe you should give @Katy a shout and check this thread out
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/217661-article-entries-first-uk-m-newsletter.html


Coincidental timing or well placed strategic plan from myself? - srs

Cheers mate, for the heads up I might just do that as it'll just get wiped off my pc. It's not like I did it for any cause just something to do


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Quaint, scientifically irrelevant and fails to answer the questions it states it is attempting to do.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i lift because i want to not because i need to


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

wtf... u seriously need to go and crush some pussy...


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

:gun_bandana:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

So basically what I conclude from your article is that "One does not simply lift..?"


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fabulous piece of literature sir.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

heres better motivation


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> *Do We Even Lift*
> 
> "I suppose the body to be nothing but a statue or machine made of earth, which God forms with the explicit intention of making it as much as possible like us." - Descartes 1664AD
> 
> ...


So what you sayin????


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Armz said:


> So what you sayin????


You can make whatever you want from it, bit of inspiration, food for thought, and catalyst for change in training. Though I do agree it has multiple mixed points. It was more a philosophical piece but I wanted to draw parallels between the present and the past hence the little bits about the saying no **** etc. But also to raise awareness in the constraints of strict routines etc. If you have ever heard of somebody refer to the way a child runs for instance, they run in a nonlinear fashion and for no set time. They run until they get tired, it's only us adults that set the treadmill up for a certain pace and time. Back in the day the cavemen would of been much the same in that they did things totally untimed and un-constrained.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Didn't read


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Quaint, scientifically irrelevant and fails to answer the questions it states it is attempting to do.


Nice and honest, Did you not enjoy reading it, my only and real objective here would be to make it an enjoyable piece to read, serious question.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Didn't read


Why comment then?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

very nicely written. I did enjoy reading something written article style

I personally think Paleo is massively over hyped and the whole concept of referring it to a caveman diet is just stupid and just vehicle to sell books (i forgot who was the guy who tagged Paleo). Cavemen were hunter gathers with low life expectancy. They had completely unstructured diets and eating patterns with often low diversity in food and nutrients. They ate what was available and edible. And what on earth has a working bodybuilder got to do with someone who lived on the plains. Again, unless you are bear grills, you aren't going to be 'paleo' no matter how much nuts, berries and crossfit you consume

Our evolution from monkeys was heavily depending on us adapting to our food. Not us adapting to our food.

I'm not saying eat **** food. the types of food in a paleo diet is good, but there is no reason to limit yourself because it wasn't on a list of 'approved' foods.

Eat good foods. Hit your macros the best you can. Lift with progression in mind.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

So you're comparing the lifting of physically heavy loads i.e. squatting/deadlifting in the gym with the lifting/carrying on your shoulders life... where one person might lift a lot physically the other might be carrying around a lot of psychological weight... so the conclusion being, don't judge others by what they look like? And eat a paleolithic diet for some good, needed revitalisation?

I did enjoy it though.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Quaint, scientifically irrelevant and fails to answer the questions it states it is attempting to do.


Not sure why but this made me LMAO


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> Why comment then?


Why not?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Why not?


Why comment on something which you haven't read? Just doesn't make sense unless your a post whore and want more post counts then more power to you! :2guns:


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

No offence but what a load of crap!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Didn't read


x2

@Ukmeathead


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone on uk-m fancy arm wrestling a chimpanzee?

5kg of whey if you win, will need video proof.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> x2
> 
> @Ukmeathead
> 
> View attachment 115559


Lmao don't know why you posted a picture of your self not really relevant to this thread but never mind! Good to see your head is still the same size in both your avatar and the picture :thumb:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> very nicely written. I did enjoy reading something written article style
> 
> I personally think Paleo is massively over hyped and the whole concept of referring it to a caveman diet is just stupid and just vehicle to sell books (i forgot who was the guy who tagged Paleo). Cavemen were hunter gathers with low life expectancy. They had completely unstructured diets and eating patterns with often low diversity in food and nutrients. They ate what was available and edible. And what on earth has a working bodybuilder got to do with someone who lived on the plains. Again, unless you are bear grills, you aren't going to be 'paleo' no matter how much nuts, berries and crossfit you consume
> 
> ...


I don't use paleo either, I wouldn't dream of limiting my diet to anything. And I didn't put the article out to get somebody some groundbreaking new way to eat or train. The undertone of the article is more about a mentality and I threw in all the stuff about the cavemen because I thought it was interesting and obviously was a taxing time for us a species. Life is still taxing, though lifting doesn't have to be is also the undertone of the article, eat like a beast train like an animal. Go past the limits of your body like the caveman had too. Don't worry about over training etc etc. and become the opposite of Elliot Hulses explanation of a modern man.



F.M.J said:


> So you're comparing the lifting of physically heavy loads i.e. squatting/deadlifting in the gym with the lifting/carrying on your shoulders life... where one person might lift a lot physically the other might be carrying around a lot of psychological weight... so the conclusion being, don't judge others by what they look like? And eat a paleolithic diet for some good, needed revitalisation?
> 
> I did enjoy it though.


Bingo! thankyou


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> Why comment on something which you haven't read? Just doesn't make sense unless your a post whore and want more post counts then more power to you! :2guns:


Ive got 400 posts in almost a year I dont think im a post whore ukmeathead. You seem upset fella? Did someone on the internet hurt your feelings?

Also why are you commenting on someones avi when you dont even have the balls to put one up yourself? Do you even lift brah? My guess is probably not


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

There's some pretentious drivel on here today!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Ive got 400 posts in almost a year I dont think im a post whore ukmeathead. You seem upset fella? Did someone on the internet hurt your feelings?
> 
> Also why are you commenting on someones avi when you dont even have the balls to put one up yourself? Do you even lift brah? My guess is probably not


Yeah i'm well upset!! It's all banter jesus christ cry me a river..


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> Yeah i'm well upset!! It's all banter jesus christ cry me a river..


Yeah it is all banter thats why I dont understand why your getting so upset. Just start training and get an avi up when youve made some gains, it'll make you feel better


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> Nice and honest, Did you not enjoy reading it, my only and real objective here would be to make it an enjoyable piece to read, serious question.


Not really, I am used to reading scientific papers which offer a hypothesis, test it in an attempt to disprove it and failing that they offer in Occam's Razor styling the most likely reason they cannot in terms of human strength and performance.

Your post is metaphorically comparing apples and oranges comparing us to former evolutionary states or indeed to other apes - akin to comparing modern birds to dinosaurs. It has no relevance to modern training or sports and as I said it fails to answer its own question which is always a major no no in any paper.

If your aim is enjoyment I would suggest approaching it from more a historical point of view with more substance.

However if you enjoyed writing it there is some merit in that.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Not really, I am used to reading scientific papers which offer a hypothesis, test it in an attempt to disprove it and failing that they offer in Occam's Razor styling the most likely reason they cannot in terms of human strength and performance.
> 
> Your post is metaphorically comparing apples and oranges comparing us to former evolutionary states or indeed to other apes - akin to comparing modern birds to dinosaurs. It has no relevance to modern training or sports and as I said it fails to answer its own question which is always a major no no in any paper.
> 
> ...


Yea I wanted to make it light hearted and a bit funny but maybe didn't happen.

Tbh I did enjoy writing it, I left school when I was 13 and have no GCSE'S. So it was hard for me to write something like that. It's no suprise to me that it's far from perfect. But all I wanted for people to perhaps enjoy the read and find it interesting


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Yeah it is all banter thats why I dont understand why your getting so upset. Just start training and get an avi up when youve made some gains, it'll make you feel better


Ok i will do as you say maybe one day i will look just like you :thumb:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> Ok i will do as you say maybe one day i will look just like you :thumb:


Thats the spirit little buddy! Aim high!


----------



## Blakard (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks to the OP for this.

Found this very useful and triggered me to considered a caveman diet!

Already knew processed foods are not good but you tend to just ignore it and carry on.

People that make the switch seem to really benefit as well when you look around.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sku11fk said:


> *Do We Even Lift*
> 
> "I suppose the body to be nothing but a statue or machine made of earth, which God forms with the explicit intention of making it as much as possible like us." - Descartes 1664AD
> 
> ...


So you wrote this yourself then? Sounds remarkably american, language and weights.

Why on earth would you do this? why do people have to pretend? Makes you look a complete tool IMO.




__ https://www.facebook.com/elliotthulse/posts/585449331465251


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> So you wrote this yourself then? Sounds remarkably american, language and weights.
> 
> Why on earth would you do this? why do people have to pretend? Makes you look a complete tool IMO.
> 
> ...


 Originally Posted by Sku11fk

Do We Even Lift

"I suppose the body to be nothing but a statue or machine made of earth, which God forms with the explicit intention of making it as much as possible like us." - Descartes 1664AD

Human evolution is as diverse and wild as the cosmos itself, not limited by physical inability or void of expansion and diversity. Chosen by nature itself to rule and conquer like the dinosaurs did thousands of years ago in the early history of the earth.

It is no hidden secret that our ancestors were ape like or **** sapiens if it is to be given its proper term. So in actual fact if ever somebody is to comment your physique on a board or other social media outlet with the term 'no ****' this may be quite the contrary. We can also see by looking at pictures of our early ancestors that the difference in physicality's between the earliest **** sapiens, those that roamed some 200,000 years ago. To the modern human we see today is starkly different.

In this time everything has changed from our skeletal infrastructure to our muscles. So if somebody is to ask you 'do you even lift' they are referring to whether or not you either look physically muscular or whether you are physically strong. The question I would like to tackle is 'did we ever lift' or in fact did we ever need to lift.

Them and us

"Going to the gym, going on a bike ride, even most Olympic training doesn't do the same thing as having the same serious level of lifting, walking that people have done in the past."- Erik Trinkaus, PhD, paleoanthropologist and expert on Neanderthal biology and human evolution.

As we sit behind our mass stacks and pre workouts, inhaling the next modern strength and bodybuilding routines it is more likely that our distant ancestors were walking many miles over uneven terrain to hunt and scavenge for food. Using abilities we class as unique skill sets today such as climbing. We believe we are the strongest versions of our self yet to the Neanderthal man the workloads we do today probably pale in comparison to the daily energy output of a caveman. He had no ability to count his macros or isolate certain body parts with exercises to enhance his strength and yet he didn't even lift and to some records was 50 times stronger than our best athletes, and no he did not use Trenbolone though some think that these ancestors were 'super pumped' on male hormones compared to us.

Today we hold more endurance characteristics than our ancestors did who were more geared up for short sprints and bursts of power especially in the upper body. Chimp like ancestors were like power athletes, a lot faster than modern humans but had no endurance. For instance the well-known 'Lucy' fossil had well known chimp like features like longer arms and a strong upper body built for fighting and swinging through trees. A large male chimp could weigh around 50 kilos yet could easily rip the arm from a human. You would not want to arm wrestle a chimpanzee.

Caveman diets

So what was the caveman on, because I want some of that? I lust for a strong body carved from granite and I don't like to think that I could be bested by some half ape with a beard funkier than David Bellamy and less attractive than a date with Stephen Hawkin on rohypnol.

Well they ate 100% unprocessed food for a start and everything they ate was gathered and made up mostly from plant based foods such as fruits, vegetables, legumes, nuts and seeds. The rest came from proteins from meat and fish. There was no dairy and any meat they ate would have been very lean. For those wanting to try a caveman style diet plan I suggest looking up paleo diet which is based upon eating wholesome, contemporary foods from the food groups that our hunter-gatherer ancestors would have thrived on during the Palaeolithic era, or Stone Age. You should see some good lean gains with these diets and high energy levels.

So next time you are flexing in the mirror and happen to look over at somebody and think 'do you even lift' remember that you still need to try a bit harder yourself, bollox to genetic potential, overtraining or 60 minute workout windows. Go to wage war with the weights and do it to survive like a caveman. *I'll leave with a short excerpt from Elliot Hulse who is one of my favourite inspirational speakers and strength coaches and I encourage you to look into his material.*

Does This "Ugly Weakling" Lift More Than You?

Have you ever seen someone walking through the mall or market that looks like they've been lifting a 315 pound barbell for the last twelve hours... Yet they still look weak; beat up and tired? This person usually has bags under their bloodshot eyes. Their skin looks dull, grey and pasty. His shoulders are rounded forward and his head looks like its set too far in front of his body. His or her voice caries a tint of apathy or blatant disgust with how tired and "burnt out" they feel, even though they rarely even move their body. Here are some predictions about this person... His job sucks and he hates his boss. He can't sleep at night. He is on one or more prescription drug. He has a bunch of weird allergies. He is either constipated, has irritable bowels, or other digestion problems. He has dandruff and athletes foot. His wife or girlfriend is either just as lifeless as he is OR she's already bailed out and is looking for someone with a little more vitality. His sex drive is non-existent. He gets colds every few months even though he swears by the flu shot. When he's sick he drinks some orange juice and eats a can of chicken soup. If you're shaking your head or laughing out loud about this poor sucker, then what I am about to say may come as a shocker.... This guy is your neighbour, best friend, brother, father, co-worker and CLIENT. Heck, I may have just described YOU. Still think it's funny? How do I know? - Because I just described the great majority of men and women living in your typical "civilized" country. He is sick, sad, weak, tired and depressed. may not be as bad as I described above, but to some extent almost all of us carry the same devitalizing load. Lifting ALL of that "Physiological Load" is like carrying a 315 lb. barbell with you at all times. It's a burden on your nervous system, hormones and immunity.


----------

